# Portable generators with fuel pump



## spirg (Jul 26, 2020)

Does anyone know which portable generators in the 2k-3k ish watt range have a fuel pump other than the Hondas?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i though most of the other brands have a fuel pump on the suitcase style generators.
yes the honda 1000i, 2000i, 3000i and the eu7000is all have fuel pumps.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

psst... and the Honda eu2200i. ;>) Dutchy


----------



## spirg (Jul 26, 2020)

iowagold said:


> i though most of the other brands have a fuel pump on the suitcase style generators.
> yes the honda 1000i, 2000i, 3000i and the eu7000is all have fuel pumps.


I have an eu2200 and it has a pump. I'm positive the 3000 does not. I'm not sure about the 1k and the 7k. Any other brands that you're positive have pumps?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

My 2800W Onan MicroLite has a fuel pump, as do most RV-style gensets. Very quiet, but not super portable, though. It weighs a little over 100 lbs, plus the tractor battery and fuel tank.


----------

